# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  صدای آماده اعداد

## net_ved

سلام
من یک سری صدای ضبط شده برای اعداد می خوام -برای ساختن تلفن گویا -صدای اعداد 1 2 3 ...
اگه کسی داره لطفن اینجا بزاره تا ما هم فیض ببریم....ممنون

----------


## Identifier

فارسی یا لاتین لاتین توی کامپوننت Exceletel هست میتونی از سایتش دانلود کنی
http://www.exceletel.com

----------


## saeed_d

سلام
این هم فارسی

----------


## Touska

ای ول سیرجانی ها

----------


## alifaryabi

> ای ول سیرجانی ها


 ببخشيد اين صدا كه خوب بود ولي كسي صداي خانم نداره براي سيستم نوبت دهي مي خوام

----------


## Valadi

من اعداد از یک تا 1000 دارم و صدا خانومه اما حجمش بالاست اگر خواستید تماس بگیرید

----------


## nasr

سلام

من نیاز به جمله "*به باجه ی*" دارم که خانم گفته باشه

کسی داره؟ خیلی کارم گیره

ممنون

----------


## robojalal

سلام دوست گرامی 
من صدای خانم که کلمه شماره و اعداد رو میگه دارم 
کلمه ( به باجه ی ) رو نیاز دارم 
اگه داری برام بفرستید ممنون میشم . 
اینم ایمیلم هست . 
robojalal@yahoo.com
ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنین .

----------


## nasr

سلام
این را من هم نیاز داشتم هرچی گشتم توی اینترنت پیدا نشد
نهایتا دادم یه نفر از صدا و سیما توی استودیو برام گفت و 50 هزار تومن هم گرفت

برات ایمیلش کردم

----------


## gholami146

بهتر نیست شما که دارید زحمت ارسال مطالب رو می کشید و علم و اطلاعاتتون رو در اختیار دیگر عزیزان قرار می دهید
فایلها رو به اشتراک بگذارید تا اینکه برای هم ایمیل کنید
متشکرم

----------


## nasr

> بهتر نیست شما که دارید زحمت ارسال مطالب رو می کشید و علم و اطلاعاتتون رو در اختیار دیگر عزیزان قرار می دهید
> فایلها رو به اشتراک بگذارید تا اینکه برای هم ایمیل کنید
> متشکرم



سلام
ایشون ایمیلشون را داده بودند که یه نفر براشون ایمیل کنه
من هم همین کار را کردم
حالا اگه شما هم نیاز دارید بفرمایید
خدمت شما

----------


## zigoratsoft

سلام دوستان کسی صدای کامل اعداد و باجه و ... رو نداره؟ من صدای اعداد و شماره رو دارم ولی با این صدای باجه جور در نمیاد کارم خیلی گیره

----------


## milad-admin

> سلام دوستان کسی صدای کامل اعداد و باجه و ... رو نداره؟ من صدای اعداد و شماره رو دارم ولی با این صدای باجه جور در نمیاد کارم خیلی گیره


سلام دوست عزیز لطفا صدای اعداد و شماره رو بزار ماهم بتونیم دانلود کنیم

----------


## alanmatthew

با سلام خدمت دوستانو تشکر بابت زحمت همه شما در همکاری

----------

